# Submitted for your perusal: party invite ideas I've used



## DjIronic (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi all! Thought I'd post the invites I wrote for my Halloween parties over the last two years with the intent of offering some inspiration to others. I myself am running low on inspiration this year, so any suggestions would be welcome. I'm toying with the idea of parodying The Twilight Zone (as you might have guess from the subject line) or Dracula, but I don't know. Would love to hear some ideas!

On to the invites. Hope they help!

------------------------------------------

HALLOWEEN 2004 - THE LEGEND OF PARKWAY TOWNHOME #48 (our townhome)

------------------------------------------

The Haunted Townhome Spooktacular is back for another fun-filled night of horror and hors d'oeuvres with the Legend of Parkway Townhome #48. Read on...

THE LEGEND OF PARKWAY TOWNHOME #48

There have been many stories told about events at the Parkway Townhomes, but none so spooky as the Legend of Parkway Townhome #48.

The townhome was built on an ancient burial site (no, really, I've heard that's true). According to this legend, the supernatural activity in the townhome reaches its peak right around Halloween. 

Already, many eerie and not-entirely-chintzy Halloween manifestations have begun to appear, and it has been rumored that the Halloween of 2004 will bring an unprecedented level of spooky hauntedness (and it better, given the amount of the budget specifically earmarked for “spooky hauntedness”). 

The legend continues by stating that many of those who have visited Parkway Townhome #48 in the last few years have reported dangerous encounters with some of the spirits that can be found there. As the current proprietors, we realize that certain spirits may have posed a real threat to the timid and unaware (“Oh, did we not mention what was in the green punch?”), but rest assured that this Halloween all spirits will be well-mixed and delicious, and we promise that if any of them possess you, you’ll just have more fun. 

The legend also contains an ominous warning that, to survive a night in Parkway Townhome #48, you must wear something out of the ordinary, for only a truly great disguise can keep you from losing your mind (and if you've ever been asked over and over “So, what are you supposed to be?”, you already know what kind of insanity the legend is refering to). 

Now, I would recommend wearing something creative - it might be sexy, it might be scary, it might be sexy, it might be funky, or maybe it could just be sexy (hey, I’m not above begging here!). Whatever you choose to wear, it might win you the big grand disguise prize at the end of the night.

So come for a great evening of bogeymen and booze and experience first-hand The Legend of Parkway Townhome #48. 

This one is going to be legendary…

(Those interested http://www.aaronandstacy.com/halloween2003/index.htm)

------------------------------------------

HALLOWEEN 2003 - THE HAUNTED MANSION/TOWNHOME PARTY

------------------------------------------

Affect Vincent Price-esque voice - it works better that way]

Goooood evening, boys and ghouls! BWAHAHAHAHAHAAAA

This Halloween, Aaron and Stacy will be turning their townhome into...[cue reverb] THE HAUNTED MANSION! [THUNDER CLAP]...okay, then how about the definitely-mostly-spooky, only-somewhat-chintzy, small urban living quarters that would desperately like to be ...THE HAUNTED MANSION! [THUNDER CLAP]?

Can you SURVIVE the terrifying perils of the supernatural back patio area? 

Will you RISK all to drink one of our fiendishly deceptive libations...libations that could ultimately destroy your very sobriety? 

Would you DARE to show up in a costume that could cause the disapproval and shame of your own mother? What if I ask nicely? Or beg?

SHRIEK in terror to witness the diabolical Hound of Bassett that roams these halls!! [WOOF WOOF]

THRILL when you realize "Wow-they went all out with the decorating!" [OOOOOOH, AAAAAH]

DISCOVER the hideous truth for yourself...that there may actually be too many people for only...one...KEG!!!! [SCREAMS] Just kidding...

Whatever the reason, this is one spooky soiree you will not want to miss. Loads of ghastly delights await your presence, so enter the Haunted Mansion...IF YOU DARE! BWAHAHAHAHAHAAA


----------



## MentalWard (Oct 28, 2004)

We always write a poem for our invitations. I'll copy this year's below (if you want to see some from past years, let me know and I'll post more). Some things are specific to our party, but those parts could be rewritten to suit you. We normally have 100+ people are ours and every starts asking about the invites in September. They love to get them....


Hey monsters and ghoulies, it’s that time again –
When we mail out some invites to all of our friends!
Our Halloween bash is on day twenty-nine –
Eight o’clock sharp is the official start time!

Shove your kiddies in cages and lock them up tight –
‘Cause bringing them with you just wouldn’t be right!
Dragon’s Blood will be flowing, it’s a dangerous treat –
Bring something revolting that you cooked up to eat!

Carve your best jack-o-lantern, and don’t say there’s cheating –
Donna will bring one, but she won’t be competing!
And what’s your disguise, is it scary or funny?
Will you be original, or team up with your honey?

Don’t forget, there are goodies for those who impress –
With their pumpkins, their treats, and the best of the dress! 
All the creatures will vote, and we’ve picked our brain –
For this year’s treats that might drive you insane!

The full moon is rising, the werewolves are howling –
In the lot just next door, some creatures are growling!
They’re craving fresh meat, and they sense your fear –
That it might be your corpse in our coffin this year!!!


----------



## DjIronic (Oct 1, 2004)

I can see why your guests look forward to getting an invite - your poem is very clever and, well, inviting! Good luck with your party, and thanks for the idea!


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

Mental - I love your poem! And I'd love to see some more!


----------



## gcc (Oct 6, 2005)

We do poems every year as well, here's this years... we are having an 80's theme...

It's our favorite time of year
Fall and winter - just in between
And so we invite you, dear friends,
To a party for Halloween

There's a new twist this year
An 80's theme you'll enjoy
Come as Prince or Madonna
Or even George as a Boy

So center your costume
'Round this decade so cool
There were Glo Worms, Transformers
And it was Jem then, not Jewel

Pull out the threads
From those years oh so nice
Pastel Ts with no socks
Was so Miami Vice

Think TV & movies
Music, celebrities and more
Just be dressed to impress
When you walk through our door

The specifics do follow
And it's come to that time
The important details
Are in words that don't rhyme.


----------



## MentalWard (Oct 28, 2004)

Sorry, SisVicki. I haven't been on-line in a few days. Here is another invite for your perusal...

Attention to all of the creatures around –
We’ve scheduled a haunting, for interest abounds.
This party won’t be as big as the past –
But don’t worry, monsters, this won’t be the last.
What can we say, it’s been a long year –
We don’t have much strength to fill you with fear,
But we hope that you’ll put on a mask anyway –
And come by the house so at least we can say –
That we tried to spread some gloom and despair.
It wouldn’t be Halloween without bats in the air –
And the smell of some Dragon’s Blood, fresh in the kitchen.
If you’d offer some food, that would really be bitchin!
Since our next little goblin will be coming so soon –
Sarah won’t have the energy to cook for you goons.
So we’re daring to be selfish, unmannerly hosts –
We will give a prize to the one who can boast –
That the grub that they offered was the wickedest ever.
Create a new ghoulish dish, it’s a challenging endeavor.
There will also be prizes for the ones who come dressed –
In the costumes that most think look like the best.
We’ll stick with the same ones we’ve done in year’s past –
Funniest, Scariest, Best Couple, and Most Original is the last.
The house will be haunted, the yard filled with graves.
All those who enter must be braver than brave.
For November the First is the Day of the Dead –
And that is the date of our fest, so we’ve said.
Show up at eight o’clock sharp, don’t be late –
Please RSVP, or suffer the fate –
Of the dead that are buried in our graveyard each fall –
Come one, come all, to the Halloween Ball!


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

Mental - you have a pure genius there, writing those. I bet you'd be an awesome Clue Hunt clue writer. Those are keepers.


----------



## Meowred (Oct 14, 2005)

*Halloween party invites*

I like to use www.evite.com. It helps you keep track of how many guests are coming and is very easy to use.


----------



## baybeedoll (Oct 18, 2004)

wow! You are all so creative coming up with those awesome poems! Its really cool how the details of the party are incorporated into it. Your guests are gonna be so excited!


----------



## DjIronic (Oct 1, 2004)

Love the poetry! Next year I'm going to have to get started earlier and try my hand. Finished this year's invite the same day I flew out to New England for a week-long road trip, so, needless to say, it wasn't particularly clever. At least I got it out the door! I did incorporate one rhyming line, though, thanks to your inspiring prose. I appreciate the help!


----------



## MentalWard (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanks to all for the nice comments on my poems. The invitation is just about the only thing that I maintain total control of. My husband tends to take over a lost of the prop planning for our parties.


----------

